# Looking for Paladin/Succubi Storyhour



## Zaarastara (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi, sorry to bother.  

I'm looking for the storyhour that was about the paladin in love with a succubi, his alienist mage friend, and the the druid of incredible power.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  I think the person writing the storyhour or campaign notes was Sephulcura (-1 spelling).  

My e-mail address is aragorn615@comcast.net and I would love to get a link to his excellent story!   Thank you everyone!!

Zaara


----------



## omrob (Apr 30, 2005)

*Crazy-a epic stuff...*

Hi 

I think you mean Sepulchrave's story hour:

Most recent part 2:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=86306

And the awesome condensed otha threads: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=58227&highlight=Mesalliance

HTH


----------

